# How much walking for labrador puppy?



## Virbius (May 29, 2014)

We have a 12 week old Labrador cross bitch - 75% lab, 25% springer. I am currently taking her for 2 walks of around 1.8 miles per day, she shows no sign of tiredness and appears to thoroughly enjoy the walks. Someone recently said to me that you should wait 12 months before giving Labradors a good walk due to them needing that length of time for hips etc to develop.
Any truth in that, and if so, how much exercise is reasonable for her?


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

To my understanding it is 5 mins actual walking per month of age up to twice a day. So a three month old could have 2 x 15 min walks. I take my lab puppy out what would be a 20 min walk round the village but end up bumping into lots of people and chatting so we can be out for an hour if that makes sense.


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

What kind of walks are they? Short lead pavement walks shout be limited but off-lead running in the woods/park isn't so bad as far as I know


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Personally I feel 1.8 miles is too far in one go - let alone twice a day

I'd cut it back a bit - the 5 min rule is a good one to follow - although surface / on or off lead does also make a difference

Also bear in mind you should have the odd day of no walking - believe me there are few things worse than a dog that is literally climbing the walls if it can't get out a day (and there are various reasons this could happen - weather, injury - them or you, illness etc)


Now, there are few things cuter than a Lab pup so - pics please!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We did the 5 min rule with Dillon until he was 12 months old and then slowly built his walks up.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I think that what you're doing is too much, sorry. Labs are very prone to hip and elbow problems. The five minute rule is a good one.

If you worry that your pup will get bored, then try and do lots of games and training instead of this much walking.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I also think you are giving your pup too much exercise.If your pup gets bored OBAYL's advice is good.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I didn't stick to the 5 min rule rigidly with Spen, if he was off leash pottering he got longer than if we were street walking. However, I had to limit his chasing a toy or playing with other dogs as he would literally go until he was exhausted which isn't good. Basically, if they can't or won't stop for a break of their own accord when getting tired limit it was the rule I went by although I didn't go out for 3 hours non stop walking or anything like that. Spen was 9 months when I got him but unused to being walked so actually got less than the 5 minutes for a while. A 45 minute walk would have been too much.

I find training sessions work far better to tire a dog out and get it to settle than physical exercise personally if you're worried about that.


----------



## Virbius (May 29, 2014)

Thank you to everyone - I thought it may be too much hence the question.
The terrain is grassy headlands around fields so 95%+ of the walk is off the lead on grass, and she stays very close - pretty much to heel.
Picture to follow when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Virbius said:


> We have a 12 week old Labrador cross bitch - 75% lab, 25% springer. I am currently taking her for 2 walks of around 1.8 miles per day, she shows no sign of tiredness and appears to thoroughly enjoy the walks. Someone recently said to me that you should wait 12 months before giving Labradors a good walk due to them needing that length of time for hips etc to develop.
> Any truth in that, and if so, how much exercise is reasonable for her?


Oooh, that does sound an awful lot for such a young pup.

I've never owned a Lab, but a friend of mine once bought a very nicely bred little black Lab puppy, from the Drakeshead Kennel, which is quite close to me.

As soon as she could take him out, she started walking him twice a day for about 45 minutes each walk. She was told it was too much, but she didn't think it was.

At about four/five months old, he developed a lameness which x rays showed was his elbows.

The vet felt he had been exercised too much, too young, but the damage was done.

He was put to sleep at 12 months old, as he was permanently lame and in pain.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Virbius said:


> Thank you to everyone - I thought it may be too much hence the question.
> The terrain is grassy headlands around fields so 95%+ of the walk is off the lead on grass, and she stays very close - pretty much to heel.
> Picture to follow when I'm on my laptop.


Although she'll be sticking close to you at the moment, when she starts to get her confidence and explore a bit on walks she'll do a lot more running around.

I'd definitely cut down the exercise, the more you do now, the more she'll need as she grows (plus you want to be careful with young joints). What you don't want is a dog that needs 10 miles or so every day as you did so much when it was young, and then gets joint problems later in life.

5 mins on lead walking per month of age, twice a day, with a good off lead run about, and lots of short training and play times throughout the day should suffice


----------



## Virbius (May 29, 2014)

Each walk takes us about 30-35 minutes each, We've only done two walks of that length in one day a couple of times. She only had her second injections just over two weeks ago, so as advised by the vet she has only been properly out for about 10 days. We walk around the headlands of two adjoining fields, so one field should make it an ideal walk.

During the day when we are at home the back door is always open so she has the run of the back yard, so surely she could easily walk a long way each day - is the difference that fact that she can rest when she wants? Isn't running around like that still going to put stress on her joints?

Here is Perdita at about 8 weeks old....


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

As well as what others have said regarding her joints, you don't want to give her too much stamina too quickly either, she'll be bouncing off the walls with near-limitless energy and pups are tiring enough as it is! 

Puppies are easier to wear out with training than exercise, so I'd cut down the walks (or make them more 'social outings' than flat out exercise) and increase her training sessions whilst she's very open and receptive to learning new things.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Crikey!! That's huge amounts for a pup, the general *rule* is five mins per month of age each day for forced lead walking, ie where they have no choice but to follow you. Play exercise is good, where they have a choice to lie down and rest if they get tired, but two walks of 1.8 miles per day is too much I'd say. Both breeds are prone to hip and elbow problems, so if the propensity to develop problems is in there, over exercise can contribute towards deterioration of the joints.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Virbius said:


> Each walk takes us about 30-35 minutes each, We've only done two walks of that length in one day a couple of times. She only had her second injections just over two weeks ago, so as advised by the vet she has only been properly out for about 10 days. We walk around the headlands of two adjoining fields, so one field should make it an ideal walk.
> 
> During the day when we are at home the back door is always open so she has the run of the back yard, so *surely she could easily walk a long way each day - is the difference that fact that she can rest when she wants*? Isn't running around like that still going to put stress on her joints?
> 
> Here is Perdita at about 8 weeks old....


VERY cute little pup! :001_tt1:

The bit in bold is the important bit, just because a puppy *CAN* walk that much each day, doesn't mean they *should*. And exactly like you say, when a puppy is zooming around the garden, they can just stop and have a breather when they want, and flop down for a snooze if tired. On a walk they can't as you're basically forcing them to continue. I *could* walk miles and miles every day, but I bloomin' well don't want too!

The more you walk her now, the more walking she'll need as she grows too as you'll be building her stamina up a lot! I'd vary it too, sometimes take her out only once but take a ball (or other toy) with you to engage her another way, and take some treats and do some training as well. It's good to be able to get your dog to focus on you while out on a walk, as well as at home.


----------



## Virbius (May 29, 2014)

The walks are more of a social wander - I walk and she follows with the inquisitive sniffing in and around the field edges and butterfly catching! I involve a bit of training such as sitting to put lead on/off, sitting when at verge to cross the road. Very little on the lead on pavements.

Edit: Just to reiterate - it is definitely not 1.8 miles of forced lead walking, she is off the lead for 95% of that walk and on grass. Each walk takes about 30-35 minutes - I've timed it many times on Walkmeter!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd say up to 30 mins is ok off lead, but nearly 2 miles is too much. We could carry Teddy cockapoo so we went a bit further, but I can't imagine a 12 week old labrador is easy to carry.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The thing is, she's got no choice but to follow you, it's not like playing in the garden. Even if you don't physically have her on a lead, she's got to go where you go or get left behind, which isn't much of a choice for a pup.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I did 45 mins at that age with my border collie and rough collie. All off lead. 

Also remember any activities that you do at home such as playing catch is exercise as well.

I agree with someone who said that take the odd day of rest as well, because as they said there is nothing worse than a dog 'expecting' to go out even though you can't.


----------

